# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Skuteczny i tani środek na odchudzanie

## Pawel3000

Witam.
Posiadam ok. 15kg nadwagi (24 lata / 178cm). Chciałbym stracić trochę sadła, by móc wyglądać jakoś na koniec lata.
Od jakiś dwóch miesięcy interesuję się swoim zdrowiem. Zdrowiej się odżywiam, w weekendy biegam po około 1,5 godziny, przed snem wykonuję krótkie proste ćwiczenia, kupiłem nawet pas do elektrostymulacji. Zauważyłem drobne efekty, nawet mi się lepiej rano wstaje.
Niestety nie jestem w stanie poświęcić więcej czasu na ćwiczenia, pracuję i uczę się.
Nie sądzę, żebym osiągnął swój cel do końca lata.
Szukam jakiś środków, które by się dobrze spisały, np. tabletek / proszków / płynów, które skutecznie mi pomogą.
Natknąłem się oczywiście na górę produktów, o których zdania są podzielone. Niektórym pomagają jakieś chemiczne syfy, jednak obawiam się skutków ubocznych. Zainteresowały mnie jednak jagody acai, podobno są bardzo skuteczne. Nie wiem jednak które produkty są najlepsze. Może jest coś lepszego od acai?
Na ten cel mogę przeznaczyć gdzieś do 100zł na miesiąc.
Prosiłbym o pomoc.

----------


## Karaoke

Ja bym zaczęła od czegoś zupełnie innego. Oblicz swoje dzienne zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne /tabele znajdziesz w necie/ i pod to ułóż swoje posiłki tak by było minus 10-15 % mniej kalorii, rozłóż to na 5-6 posiłków ostatni na ok 1.5 godz. przed snem - wszystko po to by nie chodzić głodnym a odchudzać się z głową.

----------


## PabloMed

dokładnie. podstawa to dieta ułożona pod zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne. w internecie jest bardzo dużo informacji na ten temat. żadne środki wspomagające odchudzanie nic nie dadzą, jeśli dieta nie będzie prawidłowa, nie ma co się łudzić. jest do kupienia milion różnych magicznych produktów, ale one w całym odchudzaniu mogą dawać zaledwie ok. 15% sukcesu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niema takich proszkow  :Big Grin:  nie ma diety nie ma sylwety przykro mi. ja jem ryz brazowy gotowane mieso platki owsiane, oliwe z oliwek itp zeby dobrze wygladac. nie ma lekko

----------


## zagoplanka

Radzę Ci Pawle abyś udał się do dietetyka. Zapomnij o "cudownych" specyfikach które może i pomogą Ci schudnąć (albo i nie) ale przy okazji wyniszczą Twój organizm ,łykając jakieś prochy możesz nie tylko pozbyć się kilogramów ale i zdrowia więc nie ryzykuj. Zdrowa dieta, pięć  małych posiłków dziennie, picie wody i ruch na świeżym powietrzu zagwarantuje Ci spadek wagi. Zapomnij o chemii, szanuj swoje zdrowie bo masz je jedno.

----------


## juliette

Jak wspomniała zagoplanka, najskuteczniejsze będzie gdy rozłżysz swoje posiłki na mniejsze porcje, odstęp między jednym a drugim 2-3h. Wzbogać swoją dietę o więcej warzyw i owoców a zrezygnuj z tłustego jedzenia. Jeśli nie możesz obyć się bez smażonych potrwaw, zainwestuj w patelnie beztłuszczową. Zrezygnuj ze słodkich, gazowanych napoi i pij dużo mineralnej wody. Nie pij w trakcie posiłków, tylko conajmniej pół godziny przed lub po posiłku. Zalecałabym treningi 3x w tygodniu po min. 30 minut przy tętnie 130. Oczywiście najlepszym spalaczem tłuszczu są biegi - moja prywatna opinia. Po bieganiu zawsze się rozciągaj, wtedy zwiększysz gibkość i będzie Ci się lepiej żyło we własnym ciele  :Smile:  Możesz przerzucić się z komunikacji miejskiej lub z samochodu na rower albo rolki.
Wiem, że tabletki na odchudzanie brzmią kusząco, ale czy nie wydaje się to zbyt piękne? Łykasz i chudniesz? Niestety, najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie zdrowa dieta, dużo ruchu i motywacja - czyli to co najbardziej oczywiste  :Smile:  Życzę powodzenia!

----------


## kiereczka5

Najlepsza   jest   wizyta  u  dietetyka  i  chudniecie   pod  jego  okiem.koleżanka  tak zrobiła  wizyta  150   zl.ułożony   odpowiednio   jadłospis i  w  tym  3  kontrolne  wizyty.efekt  zaskakujący!a  tak ie   odchudzanie  na  własną   rękę   zagraża  zdrowiu a   nawet  życiu   następuje  zachwianie  całej  gospodarki   elektrolitowej,  hormonalnej  aa  to już   koszmar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam zadowolona z Novoslimu, wprawdzie trudno oszacować ile zawdzięczam temu suplementowi a ile sobie ale faktycznie chudło mi się szybko i sprawnie, zleciało mi jakieś 9 kg więc to naprawdę sporo, szczególnie jak na moje możliwości

----------


## elfik12

a Twoja kolezanka gdzie chodzi do dietetyka?

----------


## rosalinda

Ja mam piekarnik z możliwością gotowania na parze, wkładam to co planuję zjeść, wszystko razem, zapachy się nie mieszają i smakuje wszystko świetnie, oczywiście trzeba się przyzwyczaić, teraz planuję jeszcze dokupić szufladę do pakowania sous vide. Też fajna sprawa jeśli chodzi o dietę.

----------


## koszetnik

Niestety muszę Cię zmartwić, ale skuteczny i tani lek na odchudzanie nie istnieje. Szkoda pieniędzy i zdrowia na przereklamowane specyfiki. Kiedyś wydawało mi się, że wizyta u dietetyka jest bezsensu, bo przecież cóż on może mi powiedzieć czego sam nie wiem - jedz zdrowo, częściej a mniej bla bla bla... Ale w końcu byłem, sprawdziłem i efekty były zaskakujące! Dostajesz dietę na odpowiednią ilość kalorii, w której o dziwo są smaczne posiłki, oczywiście w dużo mniejszych ilościach :Smile:  Wszystko rozpisane co jak i kiedy. Wizyta co miesiąc. A te wizyty u dietetyka potrafią być bardzo motywujące! i trzeba pamiętać, że im szybciej się schudnie tym szybciej się przytyje...

----------


## elfik12

no jasne, to jednak specjalista w tej dziedzinie i moze tylko pomoc,tak jak piszesz ma tez to funkcje motywujaca, ale to prawda ze lepiej zaufac dietetykowi niz samodzielnie faszerowac sie jakimis swinstwami;/

----------


## truecolors

Nie ma cudownych leków na chudnięcie, trzeba iść do dietetyka i porządnie się wziąć za siebie...

----------


## Inga1234

ja bardzo sceptycznie podchodzę do takich środków.

----------


## pAnonymous

Autentyczne, Schudnij, Zgub Brzuch Natychmiastowo

----------


## DoraG

mniejsze porcje za to rzadziej i nie napychanie się w godzinach wieczornych to podstawa. Poza tym myslę, że nic nie stracisz (oprócz paru groszy) jeśli skorzystasz z konsultacji fachowego dietetyka. Przy takiej ilości kilogramów do zrzucenia to wcale nie takie proste.

----------


## Maryla

dobrą metodą są masaże wyszczuplające, ujędrniają one ciało, relaksują i pobudzają tkanki.

----------


## Nuśka

Najtańszą to jest ograniczyć sie z jedzeniem, ćwiczyć w domu, chociażby biegać , pić wodę przegotowana naczczo, przefiltruj bo ta wodociągowa moze zniechecić do pewnych praktyk, ja mam dzbanek z filtrem magnezowym Dafi, opyla sie bo duzo taniej wychodzi niz kupowanie wody mineralnej, przekalkulowalam ...no i pij wode zanim coś zjesz, pomaga to w potrzebach fizjologicznych, dobre oczyszczenie z rana i bez nakładow pienieżnych  :Big Grin:

----------


## DoraG

oczyszczanie tak, ale nie tylko woda pomaga. poza tym ćwiczenia to podstawa! nic nie zmienisz jeśli nawet tylko będziesz się inaczej żywić. Dostarczając mniej składników odżywczych możesz nabawić sie tylko anemii

----------


## nubax

> Autentyczne, Schudnij, Zgub Brzuch Natychmiastowo


Rehabilitacja,leczenie kręgosłupa

----------


## bber

Przez koleżanki, które też walczyły z nadwagą trafiłam niedawno na Piastowską we Wrocławiu do centrum Naturhouse i mogę polecić. Profesjonalna porada dietetyczna, indywidualna dieta plus zdrowa suplementacja.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Na forum jest już kilka podobnych tematów,proponuję poszukać i poczytać aby wiedzieć więcej. Nie ma jednego i dobrego środka na odchudzanie,to wymaga wiele pracy oraz wysiłku własnego który ma kluczowe znaczenie.

----------


## ptak13

To też kwestia ćwiczenia charakteru. Nawet jak weźmiesz tabletki a później je odstawisz możesz mieć efekt jo-jo, wrócisz do wcześniejszego stanu. To trzeba zrównoważyć dietę i wysiłek fizyczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jasne ze bedzzie efekt jojo nie wierze ze nie.. polecam dietetyka w lux medzie, korzystam wlasnie i mam dobre efekty bez wspomagaczy :Smile:

----------


## zdziska8

najlepszy  ruch   :Smile: ja nie wierzę  w te wszystkie tabletki  :Wink:   dietetyk  tez doradzi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przeciuez to zależy od naszego podejscia po kuracji. Jak odstawiałam slimcea to nie było żadnego jojo bo nie wracałam do starych nawyków !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zgadzam się z poprzedniczką. Slimcea do diety to dobry wybór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyjesz i nie możesz schudnąć bo za dużo jesz. Swego czasu jak się odchudzałam zmieniłam dietę na lekkostrawną, sporo warzyw owoców, a do tego wprowadziłam do diety błonnik witalny, który stosowany 2 razy dziennie hamuje apetyt. Nie podjada się wówczas między posiłkami, a co ważne nie je w nocy, a od tego właśnie ja nie mogłam utrzymać wagi. Polecam błonnik witalny wszystkim którzy chcą bez problemu trzymać się diety i schudnąć. Ja właśnie tak schudłam 8 kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odchudzanie to wcale nie taka prosta sprawa. Wielokrotnie próbowałam diet, ale albo chodziłam głodna albo brakowało mi czasu na przygotowanie tych „mini” porcyjek albo brakowało też czasu, żeby iść do sklepu codziennie i kupić te 100g czegoś:/ Poza tym życie w ciągłym biegu i pośpiechu doprowadzalo do podjadania na mieście.  Idealnym rozwiązaniem, bynajmniej dla mnie, okazały się koktajlewarzywne.pl Koktajl wypijam zamiast śniadania (od 3 tygodni) i udało mi się zrzucić 2,5kg. Nie głodzę się, nie chodzę sfochowana grając innym n nerwach. Nie jestem zwolennikiem tabletek, a dietetyk, z którym miałam okazję współpracować wytłumaczył mi, że te wszystkie tabletki to mają po prostu za zadanie uzupełniać "braki" w organizmie i poleciła mi te koktajle, bo oprócz tych wszystkich wspomagaczy układu trawiennego mogą zastąpić posilek. Fakt iż nie chudnę nader szybko także jest podobno bardzo zdrowy i ogranicza powstanie efektu jojo. Dla mnie takie rozwiązanie jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Łatwe nie jest ale też nie jest to problem nie do przejścia, próbowałam się odchudzać latami a okazało się że po prostu pewne rzeczy robię źle teraz biorę Novoslim dużo ćwicze i pozamieniałam jedne produkty na inne no i schudłam prawie 10 kg grunt to żeby utrzymać wagę bo to później najtrudniejsze ale Novoslim naprawdę genialny środek skuteczny tani

----------


## karolkka1

A ja stosuję i polecam suplement diety od After Plastie. Ma go w sprzedaży Phytavie, oferujące naturalne suplementy diety z zaufanym składem naturalnego pochodzenia.

----------


## Bananowa

Mniej jeść, więcej aktywności fizycznej, posiłki o regularnej porze, ograniczenie niezdrowych tłuszczów i cukrów, a nie pchać w siebie jakieś środki, które podobno są "na odchudzanie".

Skuteczny i tani... To tak jakby ktoś szukał dwóch różnych środków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie polecam suplement diety Slimcea który w połączeniu z dieta daję bardzo dobre rezultaty. Sama schudłam dzięki niemu i polecam każdej osobie która nie potrafi poradzić sobie z nadwagą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze Green Magma to najbardziej skoncentrowany i najczystszy ekstrakt młodego zielonego jęczmienia dostępny na rynku !! Po drugie nawet tabletki Green Magmy nie spowodują, że kilogramy cudownie zaczną same znikać. To jest SUPLEMENT DIETY!! Czy wspomaga w walce z Kg?? Zdecydowanie TAK!!! Jednak właśnie wspomaga, nie zrobi 'roboty' za was. Czy jest skuteczny?? Oryginalna Formuła Green Magma, powstała w 1969r i gdyby była tylko 'jedno sezonową nowością' to nie pisalibyśmy o niej, prawie 50 lat później. Musi działać. Kwestia CENY. Oczywiście, wszyscy chcemy 'tanio i dobrze', ale czy to możliwe?? Koniec, końców jakość musi kosztować. Nie może być inaczej. Jeżeli ktoś wkłada w coś ogrom pracy, badań to ma prawo żądać odpowiedniego wynagrodzenia za to. Każdy z nas indywidualnie dokonuje wyboru : Czy dba o Siebie, czy tworzy tylko iluzje że to robi? I właśnie MAGMA to dbanie o siebie, a trawa jęczmienna za 20zł za wiadro to iluzja. Wszystkich, którzy wybierają mimo wszystko pierwszą opcję, zapraszam do kontaktu: info@sklepekohouse.pl Zdrowia i wytrwałości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zalecam lekture artykulu o suplementach na fakt.pl nie ma co jesc tabletek, trzeba stawiac na naturalne jedzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie najlpeszy okazał się Novoslim lepszego nie znajdziecie jak dla mnie  :Smile:  schudłam na nim 10 kg a wcezsniej byłam pod opieką dietetyka i nic nie dawało to a wizyta 150 zł ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój wybór padła na suplement slimcea ze względu na liczne pozytywne opinie w internecie oraz polecenie przez koleżankę która kurację ma już za sobą. Widać to po niej, schudła 13kg. Ja teraz zaczynam, mam nadzieje że jeszcze zdążę pokazać ciałko na te wakacje.

----------


## felus69

Nie potrzeba żadnychagicznych środków, nabijania kieszeni farmaceutom. Sposób jest prosty i tani: zmiana diety na dietę tłusta! Czyli : ograniczamy do minimum węglowodany czyli cukry, a także owoce. Spożywamy tluste mięsa typu golonka, karkówka, boczek, a także jajka, smalec itp. Rezygnujemy ze smażenia na olejach i opluwacz a robimy to na smalcu wyłącznie. Spadek wagi gwarantowany w szybkim czasie. Odstawiamy śmieciowe i bezwartościowe jedzenie typu pieczywo, słodycze, soki z supermarketu i napoje gazowane. Dieta składać sie będzie z dobrych tłuszczu zwierzęcych. Poczytaj więcej o żywieniu optymalnym doktora Kwaśniewskiego . Twoja waga sie unormuje po tych zmianach.

----------


## Paulinka4900

Ja żeby schudnąć jadam w zasadzie tylko obiad z piekarnika lub parowaru. Tylko kurczak, ryby albo zupy krem. Jem koło godziny 17 żeby uniknąć podjadania wieczorem. Zawsze jem do syta. Przez dzień jadam tylko warzywa i owoce albo jogurt naturalny z dodatkiem owoców. A śniadanie smoothie z owoców z dodatkiem spiruliny i chia.  Działa rewelacyjnie do tego jak najdłużej na orbitreku. Z tym że każdy ma inaczej mam bardzo mocną tendencje do tycia. Zawsze mam ze sobą papryke albo jabłko :Smile:  to zapobiega sięganiu nie po to co trzeba :Smile:  noi nastawienie psychiczne jest najważniejsze bo bez tego nie da się schudnąć. Dodam że od zawsze miałam nadwage w wieku 15 lat schudłam 30 kg. W wieku 25 lat przybyło mi z tego jakieś 15 a ostatnio znowu udało mi się zgubić 10 kg moją dietą ktrórą opisałam powyżej. Moim zdaniem dobra jest też na początek dieta kapuściana uczy dyscypliny :Smile:  a jeżeli chodzi o suplementy to sama bym chciała wypróbować coś skutecznego bo do tej pory brałam wiele specyfików i nic. To jest naprawde dołujące bo zeby jakoś wyglądać ciągle musze być na diecie. Nigdy sie nie objadałam fastfoody odpadają bo nie lubie kocham zdrową żywność a jak na chwile zapomę że jestem na diecie to waga w góre masakra.... mam 173 i waże 69 kg a chciała bym 60

----------


## Kamil00s

Ja zaczynając swoja przygodę z utrata zbędnych kilogramów nabyłem suplement wspomagający odchudzanie Therm Line Man-do tego zacząłem stosować się do diety ustalonej przez mojego dietetyka i biegać 3 razy w tygodniu.Po dwóch miesiącach spadek na wadze 9kg.

----------


## Paulinka4900

Też próbowałam Therm Line i schudłam ale dlatego że ciągle brało mnie po tym na wymioty... po tyg kapitulacja bo żyć sie nie dało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój wynik odchudzania z dietą wspieraną tabletkami SLIMCEA. Spadek wagi o 13 kg.

----------


## Marecki

Ja tez jestem zadowolony z Therm Line Man bo skończyły się moje problemy z łaknieniem i fajnie spada waga.

----------


## Juższczupła

Mi w odchudzaniu pomógł therm line fast,oprócz tego przestałam wieczorami podjadać,pije więcej wody a mniej jem,a czasem jeszcze wpiję młody jęczmień z sokiem,łeee ochyda,z wodą mi nie wchodzi.

----------


## Łucznik

Tez stosowałem Therm Line Man.W pół roku straciłem na wadze 20kg i nie mam efektu jojo.Jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------

